# Breeding : How to read your ADGA pedigrees, what does + and * really mean.



## NubianSoaps.com

http://www.caldairygoats.com/readperfped.htm

READING an ADGA PERFORMANCE PEDIGREE

Guide to Abbreviations & Symbols used by ADGA
EXAMPLE's DOE
AS3567891 2*M GCH PTI (or ETA) 133 134
3-04 91VEEE
PTA 137M 2F 4P .90T
DEV 937 -17 32
PTA$ 15 13 32R 
PTA% 44R 6/99 .07 .04 1/01 
DHIR %FAT %PRT
1-00 2 300 2560 3.3 84 3.0 77
2-01 2 305 2447 3.4 82 3.1 75
2-11 2 305 3030 3.1 94 3.1 93
4-00 2 305 2960 3.4 100 3.1 92
5-00 2 259 2880 3.1 89 2.8 82 v 
LIFE 1474 13877 3.3 449 3.0 419

A BUCK, +*B , will have some of the above lines and a line that looks like:
D/AV 2574 91 68 79

*B Stars on bucks are earned by virtue of parents with production records meeting ADGA minimums

+B Plusses on bucks are earned by virtue of offspring meeting ADGA requirements

2*M Two Star Milker - Second successive generation of a doe line that has earned a star based on minimums set forth by ADGA

Linear Appraisal Score

Final General Dairy Body
Age(yr/mo) Score Appearance Character Capacity Mammary
5-04 91 V E E E

(E)Excellent (V)Very Good (+)Good Plus (G)Good (F)Fair (P)Poor

Dairy Herd Improvement Registry - National milk and component recording program for use by USDA, ADGA, and herdowners

Times Days in Milk % lbs. % lbs. 
Age Milking Milk lbs. Butterfat F Protein PRT Verified
5-00 2 259 2880 3.1 89 2.8 82 v

CH(ampion)- Show Wins 
GCH G(rand) CH(ampion)- Show wins and a milk star earned from Advanced Registry or Star Volume minimums.

PTA Predicted Transmitting Ability - Computed by USDA AIPL, incorporating data from production and type data of the doe, ancestors, collateral relatives and progeny. The first three numbers are the estimates of the pounds of milk to expect from each lactation of a parents' future daughter when compared to a herdmate of breed average genetic merit. The last is the PTA of change to the Type score. PTA expresses the level of genetic superiority that an animal transmits to its offspring for a given production or type trait. This value is used to rank animals based on their genetic merit.

137M(ilk) 2F(at) 4P(rotein) .90T(ype)

DEV Standard Deviation that can be expected in pounds.

937 (Milk) -17 (Fat) 32 (Protein)

PTA$
P(redicted) T(ransmitting) A(bility) $(dollars) is an economic index that combines relative values of milk and components. Estimates the extra income a dairyman would receive in each lactation based on values supplied by USDA for fat and protein differentials. The first number is fat; the second is protein.

15 13 32R(eliabity) in % -

Reliability measures confidence in the PTA Values - 99 is highest. An animal's reliability is based on the information available in the evaluation. The R in this area is for TYPE.

PTA% P(redicted) T(ransmitting) A(bility) %(percentage). Milk fat (.07) and milk protein (.04). Dates are of last calculations; the first is production and the second is type.

44R(eliability) 6/99 .07 .04 1/01

The R is this line is for PRODUCTION.

D/AV D(aughter) AV(erages)

Milk Fat Protein Final Score

2380 95 74 87

PTI P(roduction) T(ype) I(ndexes) - genetic indexes that combine production and type genetic evaluations into one score. First number emphasizes production over type and second emphasizes type. Zero would be no change.

133 (2:1) 134 (1:2)

ETA E(stimated) T(ransmitting) A(bility) - Estimate of a buck's future PTA's (as an index) for production and type. Production is first; type is second. Zero is no change.

19 (Production) -29 (Type)


----------

